# Sampler for multiple velocity layer drums sample?



## AkashicBird (Aug 30, 2021)

Say you get a pack of an accoustic drumkit with multiple samples for velocity layers, what plugin can you load them in so you can play on a drumkit (or any other midi controller) and it simulates the different velocity layers?
I usually use Sitala as a sampler for one shot but is there any where you can map different velocity layers? (I'm using an electronic drumkit but I don't think the midi controller matters)


----------



## Trensharo (Aug 31, 2021)

Any sampler. Just use the GM key map for them. Pads or keys, it's all the same.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 31, 2021)

Here are two free options. Both require some work to map samples to notes and velocity layers. Both also support round robins as well as layers.






TX16Wx Software Sampler – sampler plug-in for creative musicians







www.tx16wx.com













Plogue | sforzando :: Free SFZ Player


sforzando is a free, highly SFZ 2.0 compliant sample player.




www.plogue.com





Some DAWs have samplers with similar mapping facilities.


----------



## AkashicBird (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, problem solved I guess . Thanks!



Trensharo said:


> Any sampler. Just use the GM key map for them. Pads or keys, it's all the same.



Yeah sorry I'm not too familiar with samplers besides Sitala. Gotta study this.


----------

